# [Customer Feature] Volk Racing TE37SL X Tesla Model 3



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*Volk Racing TE37SL
Custom Matte Highland Bronze*

The legendary Volk Racing wheels by Rays gave us the iconic 6 spoke wheel that everyone has seen in this wheel industry.
Normally, these TE37SL wheels come in a Pressed Graphite finish, which is really awesome finish, but our client was looking for the classic Bronze finish of the old TE37 model.
Through our custom finishing option, we were able to source the perfect set of TE37SL and closely mimic the legacy Bronze finish.

*Let me know what you guys think!*

*Volk Racing TE37SL Matte Highland Bronze
19X9.5 +35
255/35/19*









Questions? Contact us!
[email protected]
(562)249-7184​


----------

